# Barack  Obama is the new president of the USA



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn.     Express your appreciation and depressment here.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay.  GTFO the White House neocons.  Can hardly wait 'til January.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Huzzah the countries still fucked.


----------



## Uberskunk (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, yes...after eight long years...REDEMPTION.


----------



## Monak (Nov 4, 2008)

Counting chickens?  If Bush taught us anything , it is not think someone has one until they are being sworn in.............. even though you are probably right.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> Counting chickens?  If Bush taught us anything , it is not think someone has one until they are being sworn in.............. even though you are probably right.



he's 100% right 320 vs 143.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> Counting chickens?  If Bush taught us anything , it is not think someone has one until they are being sworn in.............. even though you are probably right.



He is sooooooo gonna get assassinated.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 4, 2008)

I think this is extremely good for the United States. While I may not know the intricacies of his policies nor those of McCain, I do know that the Republicans have been royally screwing with America for the past two terms, and the economy is going to hell in a handbasket from it (that and stupidity in the banking/lending system). I don't doubt that McCain would have made a good president, but I feel that Obama is the right choice, and I hope that perhaps some of the negativity that the world feels towards America since the beginning of the Bush era might be swept aside under his leadership.

But what do I know? I'm a Canadian.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like I'm not moving to Canada...
And by a landslide, too!
I just now checked up on the vote page and I didnt' even hit the refresh button when I saw that. Damn!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 4, 2008)

Horray socialism!!!  *Listens to angry music*

When I'm old enough and have the money, I'm gtfo of this country.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> Counting chickens?  If Bush taught us anything , it is not think someone has one until they are being sworn in.............. even though you are probably right.



DAMN YOU, QUIT TRYING TO KILL MY HOPES ;_;



Hollow-Dragon said:


> Horray socialism!!!  *Listens to angry music*
> 
> When I'm old enough and have the money, I'm gtfo of this country.



K bai ^_^


----------



## Monak (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> He is sooooooo gonna get assassinated.



With this I agree 100%, It is not a matter of if , but a matter of when.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the fourth time today. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

The white house? More like the black house.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 4, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Horray socialism!!!  *Listens to angry music*
> 
> When I'm old enough and have the money, I'm gtfo of this country.


Socialism is a good thing to have in moderation. Canada gets along pretty well with it, as does most of Europe; The USA by comparison has none of it. I'd say that if you wanted to go somewhere without socialism, you'd be looking at a third-world country. Sorry, I mean, developing nation.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> With this I agree 100%, It is not a matter of if , but a matter of when.



And the conspiracy the government will use to avoid a nationwide riot because of the "hate-crime".


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Biden will make an awesome president, I stand by that 150%.

Also GTFO people who have no idea about socialism.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

The end is near. Lord! Just come now!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 4, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



FIX'D


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The white house? More like the black house.



I was waiting for that.lmao


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> The end is near. Lord! Just come now!



WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

My god is down by 7-11.

Fucking prostitutes with socialism.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 4, 2008)

I was hoping someone made a post! YAYYYY! 8D
Go-Bama!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice.  I am pleased by it.  ^.-.^


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama is only the projected winner. They haven't counted all of the votes yet.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh no, communism D: !!!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain killed himself when he chose Palin.  He was already looking at a hard fight, and he utterly screwed himself by picking Palin.  Congratulations, fuckwit, good thing you didn't become Prez with those awesome kneejerk childish decision making abilities.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> My god is down by 7-11.
> 
> Fucking prostitutes with socialism.



It's funny because no one really knows the definition of socialism and watches too many comedic news shows  =D


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Race wars now kthanxbai


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Obama is only the projected winner. They haven't counted all of the votes yet.



(sorry if double post)

yes they have.  past the 270 mark.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Obama is only the projected winner. They haven't counted all of the votes yet.



No Mcain already admitted defeat, Obama wins period.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> It's funny because no one really knows the definition of socialism and watches too many comedic news shows  =D


I know, I was being sarcastic.

Imma celebrate by eating poprocks.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> McCain killed himself when he chose Palin.  He was already looking at a hard fight, and he utterly screwed himself by picking Palin.


Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.


No, Palin is crazier than Hillary.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I know, I was being sarcastic.
> 
> Imma celebrate by eating poprocks.



i know. What I was trying to do was state that people will think socialism means dick because no one who posted about socialism is using it correctly or rather probably can't back the statements up.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 4, 2008)

^.^
Hee!


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.



But then they found out what a retard Palin is D: .


----------



## Trip (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, good for the Americans! I think Obama was the right choice; here's hoping he does a good job.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Mcains a pussy piece of shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> i know. What I was trying to do was state that people will think socialism means dick because no one who posted about socialism is using it correctly or rather probably can't back the statements up.


I didn't know till anon-face taught me.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

Obama isn't the president yet, that's only a projected win.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.



Good move to get voters? MAYBE.

Good move as a choice for a viable vice president?
*FUCK NO.*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Obama isn't the president yet, that's only a projected win.



God dammit Mcain just said he was on tv GTFO!

340 vs 134


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.



Palin was a BAD move because picking her was a BLATANT attempt to try and scoop up disgruntled women voters.  They should have called her "McCain's prosthetic vagina".

Besides, a lot of women voters simply don't see eye-to-vagina with her policies on things like abortion.

And she is indeed totally fucking insane.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Obama isn't the president yet, that's only a projected win.



No, it's a win.  You're an idiot.  Shut up.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this forum so much


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's a win.  You're an idiot.  Shut up.



Yes this too.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

My sigh of relief was so huge I woke up the dog


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

This is what i get for posting on a forum dominated by liberals...


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

pheonix said:


> God dammit Mcain just said he was on tv GTFO!
> 
> 340 vs 134



I know right?   PEOPLE.
OBAMA IS GONNA BE THE FREAKIN PRESIDENT. GET OVER IT ALREADY. McCAIN GAVE UP. 

JUST WAIT UNTIL HE GETS ASSASSINATED. GOSH....


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> This is what i get for posting on a forum dominated by liberals...



You're just mad because God was on Obama's side.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> This is what i get for posting on a forum dominated by liberals...



wat?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 4, 2008)

I loled at the irony that I posted in the "Tasteless Jokes" thread an hour before this inevitable outcome.  I would of voted for Obama anyway since McCain had that malignant tumor named Palin.  Now if only Obama can release her stranglehold on Alaska by next year. Pray for the wolves and polar bears, people.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 4, 2008)

NOT ALL VOTES HAVE BEEN CAST. Do some research people.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

He won while I was listening to Tool. Fucking metal.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> This is what i get for posting on a forum dominated by liberals...



BAWWWW.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> NOT ALL VOTES HAVE BEEN CAST. Do some research people.


McCain gave up you dumbfuck


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm disappointed, but I've been disappointed in all the candidates since March.  However, despite all its problems and perceived problems, I'm still not leaving this country, and no Obama theories are going to change my mind any more than McCain theories did.

For all the Obama haters, there's this to remember.  If we could survive eight years of Clinton and eight years of Bush, we can surely survive this.


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 4, 2008)

Fuckin sweet

:rollinblunts:


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> NOT ALL VOTES HAVE BEEN CAST. Do some research people.



*Obama is president 340 vs 1**43**. 340 being over 270 Obama wins stop being retarded.*


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations, President Barack Obama.  I feel so good writing that.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Actually, Palin was a good move because a lot of Hillary supporters chanced parties to get a woman in the white house.


 
I heard it had the reverse affect of what was intended. Nearly 80% of Hillary supporters went for Biden than Palin. Only about 12% went for that creepy tart.


----------



## bane233 (Nov 4, 2008)

whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is going to be one of the greatest days in US history!!!!!!!!


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> NOT ALL VOTES HAVE BEEN CAST. Do some research people.




GTFO.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Nov 4, 2008)

My roommate and I practically screamed. Now I can't wait until January...well, I can, but I'm pretty stoked for Obama to really be set in office.

Assassination...so early to talk about, not that it hasn't already been thought of by those random racist retards, and so sad.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> He is sooooooo gonna get assassinated.



Yeah... just don't make too much of a fuss until I'm done, okay?

Oh, and if you think people disliking Obama has anything to do with race, you should probably go shoot yourself now, because that brain of yours stopped working a long time ago. Race doesn't mean a fucking thing in modern America. 
He's threatened (and fucking garunteed) to cause the termination of thousands of jobs across the United States and cause our electric bills to skyrocket. (this is from the horse's mouth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwCksX9wrOA.) Now that the democratic portion of establishment is over, it's Maverick time. I did my best to prevent this, and I'm not done yet.
If he begins making moves to Socialize America while simultaneously pushing this shit forward... Yeah.... watch our National Debt go through the roof while the largest Depression of American history sets in.
There is a damn good reason I went for McCain. He didn't guarantee to screw us all over. Obama did.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 4, 2008)

i loled


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, interesting.  33 users viewing this thread as I type this.

Better Biden as back-up than Palin.  :3


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> i loled


How could you laugh electronically at a time liek this!?!!?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

The McCain I wanted to see in the White House died after the 2000 GOP primary.  The Republican Party shot themselves in the fucking foot.  They have themselves to blame for all the antipathy.

President Barack Obama.  *flag wave*


----------



## SFox (Nov 4, 2008)

flechmen said:


> NOT ALL VOTES HAVE BEEN CAST. Do some research people.



McCain just gave his concession speech.
The count doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Greatest day of my life.

Where are some goddamn furries for obama stickers???


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

McCain's too old. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Greatest day of my life.
> 
> Where are some goddamn furries for obama stickers???



STICKERS!?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

All the black people in Miami are setting off fireworks and getting in trouble for it. lmao


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> STICKERS!?


FUCKING STICKERS


----------



## Uro (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 4, 2008)

i call dibs on a sticker...
:[


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Lets see how long it takes to fix all of Bushes stupidity.


----------



## wolfmagik (Nov 4, 2008)

WE'RE A DEMOCRACY AGAIN!!!


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shenzi said:
> 
> 
> > Greatest day of my life.
> ...



Don't get him started.



I wonder if the Democrats will get 60 seats in the Senate. Supposedly, they have 56 now and there's only 4 still in the air.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just...damn. I can't feel my legs XD


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Lets see how long it takes to fix all of Bushes stupidity.



Even with 2 terms the Obama administration simply won't be able to fix ALL of the damage done.  But I think a lot will change for the better.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Don't get him started.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the Democrats will get 60 seats in the Senate. Supposedly, they have 56 now and there's only 4 still in the air.



No there will be at least one republican, oh well.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah, i'm pumped for this. the first time i vote for the president, the guy i pick wins. that's pretty awesome, if you ask me. i mean, sure, the state i'm in ended as a red state, but i feel good knowing that i voted for the winner. plus, i got a cool "I Voted" sticker.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm dizzy from excitement.

My mom was watching Fox News, and on the bottom:

BARACK OBAMA ELECTED PRESIDENT.
They had the electoral votes counting, and it was like 311 to 152.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 4, 2008)

I've thrown up twice since this started.... now I'm just dry-heaving.... did nobody even look into his political agenda?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 4, 2008)

They're gonna take away all our bibles and replace them with The Communist Manifesto D: .


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Even with 2 terms the Obama administration simply won't be able to fix ALL of the damage done.  But I think a lot will change for the better.



I hope so.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> *facepalm*



He looks like he's having a heart attack. lmao


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> They're gonna take away all our bibles and replace them with The Communist Manifesto D: .



Don't be a dumbass. This is fucking serious. We are gonna be fucking penniless before he can even begin to restructure our country into a Socialism.


And my birthday is January 22nd.... this is going to be the most depressing birthday in my life...


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> Darn.     Express your appreciation and depressment here.


My thoughts exactly.  

Honestly, I'd already prepared for this in my mind.  Yeah, I'd have preferred it if McCain won.  But the way I see it: it took a Jimmy Carter to give us a Ronald Reagan.  Well, we just elected another Jimmy Carter!  His skin may be darker and he may be better looking than Carter ever was, but his policy proposals are practically word-for-word.

Now that the wussy Republicans, starting with Bush and continuing with McCain, have driven this party into the ground it's plain as day that the only way the Republican party will ever stand on its two feet again is if we get some leadership with balls in there.  I believe the Republican rank and file will ensure this very thing takes place.

It may take 4 years.  It may take 8.  But we will see a conservative who's not afraid to express and defend his ideals seated in the Oval Office again.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


> *facepalm*


 
Just when I thought that guy couldn't look any uglier...
Now I'm not sleepy anymore...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

PEOPLE EVERYTHING THE HOPE TOUCHES NOW BELONGS TO US


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 4, 2008)

I'M BAKING A CAKE.

If you want funfetti cake come to Kitt's place we will funfetti all night long DO YOU HEAR ME.

Okay time to actually make it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 4, 2008)

As the saying goes:  "It ain't over till the fat lady sings!"


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Don't be a dumbass. This is fucking serious.



Losing an election is SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> As the saying goes:  "It ain't over till the fat lady sings!"



Don't you mean until the trigger is pulled?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 4, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Don't be a dumbass. This is fucking serious. We are gonna be fucking penniless before he can even begin to restructure our country into a Socialism.
> 
> 
> And my birthday is January 22nd.... this is going to be the most depressing birthday in my life...



We had to suffer through eight years of Bush. It's your turn. Enjoy!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> As the saying goes:  "It ain't over till the fat lady sings!"


She sang.

Yahoo's front page:
"The First Black President".


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 4, 2008)

I was asleep, my friend texted me with this gem, "My gf and I just finished having sex while the new president won the election. This is awesome."

Of course my husband was trying to wake my ass up.
Now, this man had better do his job and do it well. I voted for him, I'm proud of both him and McCain. Both men are extremely intelligent people and very respectable people. 

Now, I'd really like to go back to sleep, but damnit I can't.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, we're dead.

I've heard the cyanide this time of year is particularly fine.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 4, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> did nobody even look into his political agenda?



And how far would even the worst of it get?  I distinctly remember Hillary going to Congress and pushing hubby Bubba's ultra-socialized health care plan, and getting absolutely nowhere.  Obama still has to have the support of the Congress he's no longer a part of to do just about anything.

...You _did_ vote for a representative and a senator, right?


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm somewhat happy that Obama won. I can't be too sure since I forgot most of their views. But the reason I can say I'm glad right now is because McFail made a lot of mistakes this campaign. GG Joe the Plumber backfiring against him and GG hockey mom VP. I talked to some people at my school and they said when they first heard McCain chose Palin they all seriously started re-evaluating their views on the candidates.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

44 people viewing the thread, this is important.


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 4, 2008)

we did it! we made history. even kenya's celebrating!


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> They're gonna take away all our bibles and replace them with The Communist Manifesto D: .



i once found a copy of The Communist Manifesto for a quarter at a local thrift store! it was an incredible find! such a good book!

also, the first time i ever read it was when i was in the seventh grade - i did a report on Karl Marx for my school's gifted and talented program. it was a good time. i had to write a poem about him!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

Kushaba said:


> we did it! we made history. even kenya's celebrating!



I wonder if there's cops there yelling at them like they are here. lmao


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> I'm just glad it's over.



Thank you for making my day even better. /hug


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 4, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> And how far would even the worst of it get?  I distinctly remember Hillary going to Congress and pushing hubby Bubba's ultra-socialized health care plan, and getting absolutely nowhere.  Obama still has to have the support of the Congress he's no longer a part of to do just about anything.
> 
> ...You _did_ vote for a representative and a senator, right?



Yes. And it did me no good. Shitty health care is one thing. Screwing with our two largest power suppies is a fucking new beast of its own. I already linked to the dumbass's speech. Listen to it. He promises all you deserve.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 4, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> I was asleep, my friend texted me with this gem, "My gf and I just finished having sex while the new president won the election. This is awesome."





Barack Obama = aphrodisiac.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn, I have the weirdest sensation like the country might actually make it...


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

Communist Manifesto is a good read.  I vehemently disagree with everything in it, but it spells out exactly what communism is far better and more succinctly than anything else I've read.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


>



epic lulz.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> She sang.
> 
> Yahoo's front page:
> "The First Black President".



Has the military vote been counted, yet?  You know, the soldiers fighting "over there"...?  Still, you do have a point, but we shall see.  I'm just glad it's finally over!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 4, 2008)

> We had to suffer through eight years of Bush. It's your turn. Enjoy!


Feck... seriously.  Us lefties deserve a break.  I think the whole country was aware of that, which is why this was such a landslide victory for Obama (as it stands right now, Obama's got 338 to McCain's 156: McCain can't even break 200).
Besides... socialism.  Go read "The Wealth of Nations"; according to your definition, it's one of the oldest pieces of socialist propaganda out there.  Adam Smith was all about redistribution of wealth, that commie.


----------



## theLight (Nov 4, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Has the military vote been counted, yet?  You know, the soldiers fighting "over there"...?  Still, you do have a point, but we shall see.  I'm just glad it's finally over!


I'm pretty sure, considering McCains plan for those soldiers, Obamas the president.



BAAAAAAAAAWWWW.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

theLight said:


>


*OMGWTFROFLOL* :-D


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

And here's a happy song for everyone. It just seems to fit.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> And here's a happy song for everyone. It just seems to fit.



Umm that was unexpected as hell. lol


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Inorite i love that song


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Yes. And it did me no good. Shitty health care is one thing. Screwing with our two largest power suppies is a fucking new beast of its own. I already linked to the dumbass's speech. Listen to it. He promises all you deserve.



You assume that I voted for him.  I've already stated in the poll thread that I'm not revealing who I voted for, or even if I voted for a presidential candidate at all.

The point is that neither front-runner would be the end of the US.  I've heard it said about Reagan, both Bushes, and Clinton, at best as bad as Obama, and it hasn't come to pass.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 5, 2008)

...Well...I guess this means that I get to go the the inauguration. 

...

=D


----------



## Telnac (Nov 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> And here's a happy song for everyone. It just seems to fit.


My head just exploded.


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Telnac said:


> My head just exploded.


In a good way I hope!


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg



I lol'd. Awesome.


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

And even more lulz! http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/615/1225857328104aa1.jpg


----------



## theLight (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg



If you could only see the amount of of rolling I just did. It was epic.



Asmiro said:


> And even more lulz! http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/615/1225857328104aa1.jpg



<3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

I sent a letter to my paper about Obama's victory.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> And even more lulz! http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/615/1225857328104aa1.jpg



That's the best.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahaha, these links are awesome.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 5, 2008)

While I'm glad Obama won I'm far more glad that it's OVER and we can go back to stupid rich sluts being in the news all the time.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Damn, I have the weirdest sensation like the country might actually make it...



Dude. It's hope. Like the hope I had that McCain would lose when I found out all about Palin.
FYI guys, Obama will live if the only people who try to assassinate him post about it on MySpace. Seriously, what the fuck man?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

And this is how I truly feel on the subject.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4


----------



## Nargle (Nov 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> And here's a happy song for everyone. It just seems to fit.



That song made me.. incredibly uncomfortable for some reason... o.o

Especially when they pulled out the puppet hearts. That was flippin' freaky O.O


----------



## theLight (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Dude. It's hope. Like the hope I had that McCain would lose when I found out all about Palin.
> FYI guys, Obama will live if the only people who try to assassinate him post about it on MySpace. Seriously, what the fuck man?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That song made me.. incredibly uncomfortable for some reason... o.o
> 
> Especially when they pulled out the puppet hearts. That was flippin' freaky O.O


It's metaphorical of course. :v


----------



## Monak (Nov 5, 2008)

You only ever see the site status page with this many viewing at once , and thats only when the site crashes.


----------



## theLight (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> And this is how I truly feel on the subject.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91rPIq2mN4




(sorry if double post)

XD  omg that was freakin hilarious


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> And even more lulz! http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/615/1225857328104aa1.jpg



Who the Hell are you and why do you have such a high level of AWESOMENESS???!


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

So how long until you all realize that congress isnt going to raise their own taxes?


----------



## lone_husky (Nov 5, 2008)

Well congrats to Obama!!!!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

theLight said:


>



I'm beyond "real chill" right now, thank you vewy much. :3


----------



## Monak (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> So how long until you all realize that congress isnt going to raise their own taxes?



Right......... Like Obama is going to do shit about taxes now that he falls in that 250K+ group that he has been going on about taxing.


----------



## theLight (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm beyond "real chill" right now, thank you vewy much. :3


I wasn't giving you them to "chill". They just taste real good =P


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> Right......... Like Obama is going to do shit about taxes now that he falls in that 250K+ group that he has been going on about taxing.



This all the way, people buy in to all the stupid retarded lies.


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Who the Hell are you and why do you have such a high level of AWESOMENESS???!



I'm someone who converses with locals who know of the lulz. So much crazy stuff is going through my massive networking of "friends" right now. Gave up on keeping up with it. ( I have "friends" in ""s since I sometimes really don't know if it's appropriate to call them that, it's just the word that fits best most of the time. >_>)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to bed now...but cheers to a better future, guys. *raises glass*


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, going to bed as well. My attempt at writing an outline for my speech has failed with the news of the election and the lulz that has been spreading around. Curse my speech including stuff about the election.

FOR CHANGE! *Raises glass*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm going to bed now...but cheers to a better future, guys. *raises glass*



Cheers to the gradual downhill slop I call the future. Things are only gonna get worse trust me.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> This all the way, people buy in to all the stupid retarded lies.



Would you eat your shoe if (and i'm only saying if) he kept his promises?


----------



## theLight (Nov 5, 2008)

Bed Bye everyone, i better see this at 9 pages tomorrow! x3


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> Yeah, going to bed as well. My attempt at writing an outline for my speech has failed with the news of the election and the lulz that has been spreading around. Curse my speech including stuff about the election.
> 
> FOR CHANGE! *Raises glass*



Here here! *Raises his beloved three liter bottle of soda*


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Would you eat your shoe if (and i'm only saying if) he kept his promises?



Not my shoe cause that would most likely kill me, but I'd eat something really disgusting like [inset grotesque item]


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Here here! *Raises his beloved three liter bottle of soda*



*holds up hand to make it look like she has something to drink*


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Not my shoe cause that would most likely kill me, but I'd eat something really disgusting like [inset grotesque item]



Okay, just checking.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

...I have some tea.


----------



## Monak (Nov 5, 2008)

I just pray it isn't a giant cluster fuck in DC when I switch trains there.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> I just pray it isn't a giant cluster fuck in DC when I switch trains there.



There will be a cluster fuck, I hope it doesn't make you too mad.lol


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> I just pray it isn't a giant cluster fuck in DC when I switch trains there.



C'mon, you already know it's going to be...


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Huzzah the countries still fucked.


 
This is all that needs to be said about this years election.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

This image is relevant.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 5, 2008)

The white house is now the chocolate house.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> The white house is now the dark chocolate house.



OH BOY, I'M SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT A PRESIDENT.

OM NOM NOM.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmmm...
Well, an Obama win would make sense. Russia and Iran (Gog and Magog) will form an alliance (oh, wait, they already have!) and fight against Israel. And America, England, possible Ireland and Scotland (lions of tarshish) will only say "Hey, stop that" and do nothing more. So, who would really be more likely to say that? I think McCain would have stood up and tried to help. 
So long folks, my end is near.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> This image is relevant.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Hmmm...
> Well, an Obama win would make sense. Russia and Iran (Gog and Magog) will form an alliance (oh, wait, they already have!) and fight against Israel. And America, England, possible Ireland and Scotland (lions of tarshish) will only say "Hey, stop that" and do nothing more. So, who would really be more likely to say that? I think McCain would have stood up and tried to help.
> So long folks, my end is near.



No, he would die before that and leave a confused bitch in command.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Hmmm...
> Well, an Obama win would make sense. Russia and Iran (Gog and Magog) will form an alliance (oh, wait, they already have!) and fight against Israel. And America, England, possible Ireland and Scotland (lions of tarshish) will only say "Hey, stop that" and do nothing more. So, who would really be more likely to say that? I think McCain would have stood up and tried to help.
> So long folks, my end is near.



I don't know about you, but I'm tired of America dicking around in the affairs of other countries. Let them fight and spill blood so long as they keep us out of it.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Hmmm...
> Well, an Obama win would make sense. Russia and Iran (Gog and Magog) will form an alliance (oh, wait, they already have!) and fight against Israel. And America, England, possible Ireland and Scotland (lions of tarshish) will only say "Hey, stop that" and do nothing more. So, who would really be more likely to say that? I think McCain would have stood up and tried to help.
> So long folks, my end is near.



You too? I was beginning to feel alone in this desolate future.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> The white house is now the chocolate house.



Did nobody watch Chocolate News last week?


----------



## Defender (Nov 5, 2008)

WE'RE MAD BECAUSE WE'RE BORROWING OUR PARENTS' MORALITY AND DIDN'T GET WHAT MOM AND DAD WANTED


----------



## flechmen (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> You too? I was beginning to feel alone in this desolate future.


You're a Christian as well, are you not?


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

And to go off and a tangent here (Since I'm recording the info I'm about to post) MARYLAND GETS VIDEO SLOTS!!!! YAYA!!!!!! I wonder how long it will take for people to fuck this up.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> And to go off and a tangent here (Since I'm recording the info I'm about to post) MARYLAND GETS VIDEO SLOTS!!!! YAYA!!!!!! I wonder how long it will take for people to fuck this up.



Couldn't sleep?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> Hmmm...
> Well, an Obama win would make sense. Russia and Iran (Gog and Magog) will form an alliance (oh, wait, they already have!) and fight against Israel. And America, England, possible Ireland and Scotland (lions of tarshish) will only say "Hey, stop that" and do nothing more. So, who would really be more likely to say that? I think McCain would have stood up and tried to help.
> So long folks, my end is near.



Um, fuck Israel.  We owe them nothing.  They give us nothing but animosity from the Iranians and many others who resent our support for them.

They've made their own bed.  They get to lie down in it.  Besides, they're one of the finest fighting forces in the world.  They can take care of themselves.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Um, fuck Israel. They can take care of themselves.



Agreed. lmao


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Um, fuck Israel. They can take care of themselves.



OFT.


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Couldn't sleep?



Not really, got distracted and started recording the poll questions for my AP U.S. History Seminar class tomorrow. Decided to take the questions, like MD's video slots and Cali's attempt at banning gay marriage, and record the stats. I'll probably stay up for another hour or so to try to get some better numbers for the state's who's questions aren't 100% solid.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 5, 2008)

America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed. 

Before that though, google "Rapture"


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed.
> 
> Before that though, google "Rapture"



Already read that, freaky but not what I believe will happen.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 5, 2008)

Hay guiz wats goin on in this thread?

28 people viewing? Dear God, FA......


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> Hay guiz wats goin on in this thread?



Political BS


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> They give us nothing but animosity from the Iranians and many others who resent our support for them.



Why do you care if Iran and other such nations like the United States or not?


----------



## Defender (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed.
> 
> Before that though, google "Rapture"



Hey brah look out for the illuminati or they might take you out for making wild and baseless claims about future events you cannot possibly know about!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> Why do you care if Iran and other such nations like the United States or not?



The less animosity abroad the better.  Period.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The less animosity abroad the better.  Period.



Why? You make it sound so cut and dry when it isnt.


----------



## DuncanFox (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation...



"will become", as in future tense?

Have you been paying attention?


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

DuncanFox said:


> "will become", as in future tense?
> 
> Have you been paying attention?



Yeah, the United States is so weak that when its economy has a hiccup, the entire world doesnt shit itself. Oh, wait...


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

HAI GUIZ, SINSE OBAMA IS PREZ, THE WURLD WILL BE TAKIN OVER BY GIANT FLYING NAZI PENISES AND WE'LL ALL HAFTA SPEEK 1337 AS OUR WERLD LANGUICH. I'Z SRS.

Best be gettin out yer suicide pills there, Timmy. Make sure they haven't expired; you don't want to live through that shit.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed.
> 
> Before that though, google "Rapture"



Screw you and your prophecies. Europe will most likely piss off Russia one too many times and get nuked.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Screw you and your prophecies. Europe will most likely piss off Russia one too many times and get nuked.



This made me lmao. Someone bring up the french, they have to be shat on with all the other countries to.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Don't be a dumbass. This is fucking serious. We are gonna be fucking penniless before he can even begin to restructure our country into a Socialism.


You again?



> And my birthday is January 22nd.... this is going to be the most depressing birthday in my life...


Cheer up and have some chocolate cake =D



flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed.


Have you ever heard of a guy named CyberFox? 

I think you guys might like each other. (Where is he anyway? He should be all over this one...)



pheonix said:


> This made me lmao. Someone bring up the french, they have to be shat on with all the other countries to.


What did the French ever do to you? D:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> Why? You make it sound so cut and dry when it isnt.



Because angry recalcitrant bitchy resentful countries are not pleasant to deal with.  The less bitchy they are, the more pliable they become via diplomacy.  If you can't see how this is pretty fucking universally a GOOD THING, I'm simply not going to bother trying to win you over on it because that clearly is not going to happen.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> HAI GUIZ, SINSE OBAMA IS PREZ, THE WURLD WILL BE TAKIN OVER BY GIANT FLYING NAZI PENISES AND WE'LL ALL HAFTA SPEEK 1337 AS OUR WERLD LANGUICH. I'Z SRS.
> 
> Best be gettin out yer suicide pills there, Timmy. Make sure they haven't expired; you don't want to live through that shit.



This pisses me off. Not what you said, but how people react. Obama isnt going to single handedly ruin the United States. After all, congress and the American people have been working hard on that since the days of FDR. The majority of American citizens have proven time and time again they care more about the lining of their pockets and safety than their freedoms. And that goes the same for whatever party you support.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Don't be a dumbass. This is fucking serious. We are gonna be fucking penniless before he can even begin to restructure our country into a Socialism.



Pikachu used THUNDERBOLT!
It's not very effective...
Socialism used ASSRAPE THE COUNTRY
Pikachu fell over laughing and shit itself!
Socialism has sex with your wife!
EXCLAMATION MARKS!!!!!
Random weeaboo shit here.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Because angry recalcitrant bitchy resentful countries are not pleasant to deal with.  The less bitchy they are, the more pliable they become via diplomacy.  If you can't see how this is pretty fucking universally a GOOD THING, I'm simply not going to bother trying to win you over on it because that clearly is not going to happen.



Its pretty hard to make a pliable nation out of one whos self stated goal is to undermine your nation and cause the genocide of an entire people, regardless of whether said people are capable of defending themselves. =V Although, to be fair, youve already stated you could care less about the genocide part.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Pikachu used THUNDERBOLT!
> It's not very effective...
> Socialism used ASSRAPE THE COUNTRY
> Pikachu fell over laughing and shit itself!
> ...



Socialism can suck my 12-gage shotgun if it tries to touch any of my wives (POLYGAMY FTW!:3)


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> What did the French ever do to you? D:



Nothing there just pussies, they hide behind bigger stronger countries.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

How many of your wives have four legs and eat grass? Just as a matter of academic interest.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Socialism can suck my 12-gage shotgun if it tries to touch any of my wives (POLYGAMY FTW!:3)



Socialism doesnt give a shit about your wives


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> Socialism doesnt give a shit about your wives



In Soviet Russia...

I can't bring myself to do it. I'm such a bitch.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> How many of your wives have four legs and eat grass? Just as a matter of academic interest.



None... all carnivores. >: D


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> Its pretty hard to make a pliable nation out of one whos self stated goal is to undermine your nation and cause the genocide of an entire people, regardless of whether said people are capable of defending themselves. =V Although, to be fair, youve already stated you could care less about the genocide part.



???

Do tell.  I don't recall sanctioning genocide in my posts here.  Ever.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> None... all carnivores. >: D



Oh. 

Carnivores covers a pretty large area. 

What are we talking here? Dogs? Cats? Fish?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Oh.
> 
> Carnivores covers a pretty large area.
> 
> What are we talking here? Dogs? Cats? Fish?



More like humans, raccoons, wolves...

EDIT: Maybe the acception of a roo. Pouches+Jumping=<3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

Come on! Step it up!


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 5, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> More like humans, raccoons, wolves...



Humans and raccoons are omnivores. You said carnivores.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, that didn't make me despise Sonic any less.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Nothing there just pussies, they hide behind bigger stronger countries.


No they don't. They don't have to hide because generally they don't piss off the other countries. (Their own minorities sure, but not the other countries)

And Sonic, Silibus?

France is not amused.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Humans and raccoons are omnivores. You said carnivores.



Nah, we be pure meatatarians.:3
...With the acception of sour things (Lemons and Pickles).


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 5, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Alright guys, less mouth flappery angst please. If the thread gets too out of control due to inability to curb one's animosity, I will gladly lock it. Of course, this will happen when my exhausted ass wakes up in the morning.
*


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ???
> 
> Do tell.  I don't recall sanctioning genocide in my posts here.  Ever.



I didnt say you sanctioned it, I said you didnt care if it happened. And your previous statement



> Um, fuck Israel. We owe them nothing. They give us nothing but animosity from the Iranians and many others who resent our support for them.
> 
> They've made their own bed. They get to lie down in it. Besides, they're one of the finest fighting forces in the world. They can take care of themselves.



really seems to suggest that. Since all of these surrounding nations very vocally seek to destroy Israel, mostly because theyre jewish, not caring whether they are destroy amounts to not caring about their genocide, which, would anyone here argue would occur if they are successful? If you think Israel being able to defend themselves somehow changes this, it doesnt, because whether or not they are successful, these nations have tried and will keep trying to accomplish their goal.

Israel is by no means innocent themselves. But completely abandoning them would by no means be the right thing.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> Alright guys, less mouth flappery angst please. If the thread gets too out of control due to inability to curb one's animosity, I will gladly lock it. Of course, this will happen when my exhausted ass wakes up in the morning.
> *



Sorry...


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> No they don't. They don't have to hide because generally they don't piss off the other countries. (Their own minorities sure, but not the other countries)
> 
> And Sonic, Silibus?
> 
> France is not amused.



They piss off other countries just by being France. Nobody, nobody likes the French. Not even the French



> Alright guys, less mouth flappery angst please. If the thread gets too out of control due to inability to curb one's animosity, I will gladly lock it. Of course, this will happen when my exhausted ass wakes up in the morning.



I have no animosity


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> No they don't. They don't have to hide because generally they don't piss off the other countries. (Their own minorities sure, but not the other countries)



Well we helped them out and they haven't returned the favor, there fixed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont feel the need to make this into a big deal. Yes we're talking about the next president, yes he is the first "unique" president, and yes he has lots of crap to solve all thanks to the last president. Basically, same old same old, move on.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Well we helped them out and they haven't returned the favor, there fixed.


I've always liked that statue you have in New York....

But. I seem to have caught myself actually defending the French, so I should probably stop 

I will say this, if you're going to hate a country, hate it for the right reasons


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont feel the need to make this into a big deal. Yes we're talking about the next president, yes he is the first "unique" president, and yes he has lots of crap to solve all thanks to the last president. Basically, same old same old, move on.



"The first non white president."

fixed. lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You can say it silibus, "The first black president." You made it sound like an insult.lmao XD


But that would be incorrect. He isnt just "Black".


----------



## pheonix (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> I've always liked that statue you have in New York....
> 
> But. I seem to have caught myself actually defending the French, so I should probably stop
> 
> I will say this, if you're going to hate a country, hate it for the right reasons



Never said I hated the country, there just a really easy target.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> I've always liked that statue you have in New York....



The French kept the better (but much smaller) copy for themselves


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

His mother.                                              His father.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

Emil said:


> I didnt say you sanctioned it, I said you didnt care if it happened. And your previous statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're really REALLY reaching with the genocide thing.  The reason those countries hate Israel is because of the way Israel was created.

Israel made its bed a while ago.  Their conflict is NOT ours.  I don't give a shit whether they're Jewish, Christian, or Muslim, whether they're Sephartic or Ashkenazi (sp?).

You should read up on Israel's history, and the Balfour Declaration.  It would give you some perspective on the matter.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm Glad he won. End of. I'm sure there may have been some third party or whatever I would like even more, but in the real world it's a good thing.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 5, 2008)

Easog said:


> I've always liked that statue you have in New York....
> 
> But. I seem to have caught myself actually defending the French, so I should probably stop
> 
> I will say this, if you're going to hate a country, hate it for the right reasons



Not to mention they DID aid us in the Revolution. I say we're even. As far as my experience is, the French are great people.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Not to mention they DID aid us in the Revolution. I say we're even. As far as my experience is, the French are great people.



No, Chuck Norris is great. Frenchies are okay...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 5, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I'm Glad he won. End of. I'm sure there may have been some third party or whatever I would like even more, but in the real world it's a good thing.



In truth I wanted to look for a different candidate, one who matches my beliefs and convictions more closely than Obama.

However, I felt that this election was important enough that I could not really afford the luxury of a vote based purely on principle.  I was faced with a choice of what I perceived as a "poor candidate" to match with my personal opinions and a "somewhat better" candidate.  I chose the lesser of two evils, IMO.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I've thrown up twice since this started.... now I'm just dry-heaving.... did nobody even look into his political agenda?



I did (amongst other things)...



theLight said:


> Don't you mean until the trigger is pulled?



No... just we're gonna have a lot of people disappointed, when they find out exactly who Obama is, and what his "promises" mean.  Too many people here seem to think he'll save this nation... as if.  America is its People, not its President.  And "The People" just made a very bad decision, by ignoring the man behind the mask.  Didn't learn the last time, so history will repeat, with even greater consequences.  Just give it time.........


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You're really REALLY reaching with the genocide thing.  The reason those countries hate Israel is because of the way Israel was created.
> 
> Israel made its bed a while ago.  Their conflict is NOT ours.  I don't give a shit whether they're Jewish, Christian, or Muslim, whether they're Sephartic or Ashkenazi (sp?).
> 
> You should read up on Israel's history, and the Balfour Declaration.  It would give you some perspective on the matter.



Ill talk about this tommorow, I need sleep


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 5, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> No... just we're gonna have a lot of people disappointed, when they find out exactly who Obama is, and what his "promises" mean.  Too many people here seem to think he'll save this nation... as if.  America is its People, not its President.  And "The People" just made a very bad decision, by ignoring the man behind the mask.  Didn't learn the last time, so history will repeat, with even greater consequences.  Just give it time.........



tell me, roose, who is the man behind the mask


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> I did (amongst other things)...
> 
> 
> 
> No... just we're gonna have a lot of people disappointed, when they find out exactly who Obama is, and what his "promises" mean.  Too many people here seem to think he'll save this nation... as if.  America is its People, not its President.  And "The People" just made a very bad decision, by ignoring the man behind the mask.  Didn't learn the last time, so history will repeat, with even greater consequences.  Just give it time.........



Uhh, we'll have people diappointed no matter which way we go. Better to have fun by breaking "tradition" once in a while.<3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> tell me, roose, who is the man behind the mask



If you don't know now, you will know in future... cause I ain't spoilin' the surprise.




TwilightV said:


> Uhh, we'll have people diappointed no matter which way we go. Better to have fun by breaking "tradition" once in a while.<3



Yes, that's true, but the same people cheering now may be the same people who whine later.  And I don't like whining, especially from the political side (amongst other things).


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 5, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> If you don't know now, you will know in future... cause I ain't spoilin' the surprise.



well that sure is practical and informative and *not backpedaling*


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 5, 2008)

McCain failed. I am disappointed in him and his flabby face.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Nov 5, 2008)

YES!!!!!

Thank Odin Obama won, the last person we need ANYWHERE near a place of power is that nutcase Palin.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 5, 2008)

NONE OF YOU CARED WHEN RUDD WAS ELECTED
Gee, thanks guys.
>: (

*crosses arms*


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm glad Obama won ^_^


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

Can someone change the title, please? Obama won, but he is not president any more than a prince is king at birth.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 5, 2008)

so glad i don't live in the US, god i thank you deeply for making me spawn on place sucking less then the US xD

woot obama xD


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 5, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> NONE OF YOU CARED WHEN RUDD WAS ELECTED
> Gee, thanks guys.
> >: (
> 
> *crosses arms*


 
He doesn't matter, nobody matters anymore.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 5, 2008)

Was this obvious fact even thread-worthy?  Seriously - it's news, all over the radio, TV and news sites.  Also, in the big picture, no matter who won, the US is in such a state of ruin that either way it's going to be a hell of a job to try and clean up the state of the union (if that's even possible anymore).


----------



## Uberskunk (Nov 5, 2008)

See, I only mix the Internet and politics when I'm looking for a good laugh.


----------



## Defender (Nov 5, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Was this obvious fact even thread-worthy?  Seriously - it's news, all over the radio, TV and news sites.  Also, in the big picture, no matter who won, the US is in such a state of ruin that either way it's going to be a hell of a job to try and clean up the state of the union (if that's even possible anymore).


Yeah everybody how dare you try to discuss the election!


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't really affect me because I'm British.. However, Obama is the right man for the job. 

I still think he might get shot though


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 5, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Can someone change the title, please? Obama won, but he is not president any more than a prince is king at birth.



BAWWWWW...eh this is getting old.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2008)

Go crazy, be a democrat :v


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

Completely unrelated to the election I had KFC for dinner last night. :mrgreen:



Whitenoise said:


> They're gonna take away all our bibles and replace them with The Communist Manifesto D: .



fuckin' bol



Ahkahna said:


> I was asleep, my friend texted me with this gem, "My gf and I just finished having sex while the new president won the election. This is awesome."



That is exactly what I would have done if I wasn't single.



ArielMT said:


> ...You _did_ vote for a representative and a senator, right?



The Democrats. 8D



TwilightV said:


> Did nobody watch Chocolate News last week?



No one watches that show because it's horrid.



flechmen said:


> America will become a weak nation and the European Union will become far more powerful. An authority figure will come from there and eventually become some kind of ruler over the world. There will be one currency, one religion, everything. If you don't follow the "one" way, you will be hunted down and killed.



That's stupid.  You're stupid.



Roose Hurro said:


> If you don't know now, you will know in future... cause I ain't spoilin' the surprise.



So basically you're full of shit. :roll:



Korro-Sama said:


> Can someone change the title, please? Obama won, but he is not president any more than a prince is king at birth.



Barack won, and there's nothing you can do about it.  Deal.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 5, 2008)

Boooo.

I want a KFC biscuit.

And a recount.  ;;


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Boooo.
> 
> I want a KFC biscuit.
> 
> And a recount.  ;;



biscuits are for dogs

recounts are for florida


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 5, 2008)




----------

